# [install] errore compilazione glibc

## luna80

qualcuno sa qualcosa riguardo questo errore durante la compilazione di sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1?

(emerge -uDav wolrd)

```
....

..

zh_TW.UTF-8... done

zh_TW.BIG5... done

zu_ZA.UTF-8... done

zu_ZA.ISO-8859-1... done

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1/work/glibc-2.3.3/localedata'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1/work/glibc-2.3.3'

 * Installing man pages and docs...

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1874: 13369 Segmentation fault      env LD_LIBRARY_PATH="${D}/$(get_libdir)" ${x} >/dev/null

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_install, Line 1008, Exitcode 139

!!! simple run test (ls) failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

grazie mille

----------

## cloc3

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>  * Installing man pages and docs...
> ...

 

E' ripetibile?

----------

## luna80

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E' ripetibile?

 

con ripetibile intendi che l'errore si ripete ritentando la compilazione? se intendi questo: si, è ripetibile.

----------

## neryo

L'errore c'e' tutto o puoi postare qualcosa in piu'? Se vuoi posta anche il tuo make.conf... 

ciao  :Wink: 

----------

## luna80

 *neryo wrote:*   

> L'errore c'e' tutto o puoi postare qualcosa in piu'? Se vuoi posta anche il tuo make.conf... 
> 
> ciao 

 

l'errore è tutto li.

questa sera posto il mio make.conf, ora sono al lavoro.

grazie ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che use hai attive sulle glibc?

----------

## luna80

questo il mio make.conf

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="X acpi alsa freetype freetype2 truetype gtk gtk2 dvd avi crypt opengl xmms 

mpeg gif jpeg tiff png opengl perl python ssl cups foomaticdb ppds tetex encode 

motif -gnome -kde"

```

inoltre

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.0.51.19 (default-linux/x86/2004.3, gcc-3.3.5, glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1, 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.4-r1 [2.3.4 (#1, Feb 17 2005, 13:49:03)]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.4-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.4, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.4_p6

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.10-r4

virtual/os-headers:  2.4.22-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X acpi alsa apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr crypt cups curl dvd emboss encode esd fam flac font-server foomaticdb fortran freetype freetype2 gdbm gif gpm gtk gtk2 imagemagick imlib ipv6 jpeg libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png ppds python qt quicktime readline sdl slang spell ssl svga tcltk tcpd tetex tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts xml2 xmms xv zlib"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CBUILD, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

@fedeliallalinea: come faccio a vedere le USE delle glibc? forse non ho capito cosa intendi 

ciao grazie

----------

## randomaze

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> @fedeliallalinea: come faccio a vedere le USE delle glibc? forse non ho capito cosa intendi 

 

```
emerge -pv glibc
```

----------

## gutter

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @fedeliallalinea: come faccio a vedere le USE delle glibc? forse non ho capito cosa intendi 
> 
> 

 

```
emerge -pv glibc
```

----------

## Peach

 *luna80 wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   
> 
> E' ripetibile? 
> 
> con ripetibile intendi che l'errore si ripete ritentando la compilazione? se intendi questo: si, è ripetibile.

 

non solo... ma soprattutto, si blocca SEMPRE nello stesso punto? è un requisito fondamentale per la ripetibilità

----------

## luna80

```
emerge -pv glibc

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1 [2.3.4.20040808-r1] -build -debug -erandom -hardened (-multilib) +nls -nomalloccheck -nptl -nptlonly -pic -userlocales 0 kB 

```

(ok potevo arrivarci,.... :Confused:  )

@peach e @cloc3: si l'errore è ripetibile e si blocca sempre allo stesso punto.

----------

## keman

look at that and that

----------

## luna80

avrei un'latra domanda, intanto che trovo una soluzione.

se ora spengo il pc e riavvio rischio di avere gabole oppure dovrebbe continuare ad andare tutto anche se la compilazione di glibc ha dato errore?

voglio dire: la versione di glibc che io ho al momento continuerà ad andare, vero?

----------

## randomaze

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> voglio dire: la versione di glibc che io ho al momento continuerà ad andare, vero?

 

Va tranquilla, le nuove glibc vengono installate solo dopo essere state compilate nella sandbox  :Wink: 

----------

## luna80

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *luna80 wrote:*   voglio dire: la versione di glibc che io ho al momento continuerà ad andare, vero? 
> 
> Va tranquilla, le nuove glibc vengono installate solo dopo essere state compilate nella sandbox 

 

ok. perfetto, come speravo/immaginavo.

quasi quasi per il momento raggiro il problema mascherando le nuove glibc, leggendo un paio di post (@keman:thanks) mi è parso di capire che non sono state trovate molte soluzioni.

mmmm,  :Rolling Eyes:  boh,

ma qualcuno ha già emerso con successo sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1?

----------

## PboY

* sys-libs/glibc

     Available versions:  2.2.5-r9 2.2.5-r10 2.3.2-r12 2.3.3.20040420-r2 *~2.3.4.20040619-r2 2.3.4.20040808-r1 ~2.3.4.20041102 2.3.4.20041102-r1 ~2.3.4.20050125 ~2.3.4.20050125-r1 

     Installed:           2.3.4.20041102-r1 

     Homepage:            http://www.gnu.org/software/libc/libc.html

     Description:         GNU libc6 (also called glibc2) C library

e non mi han dato nessun prob ;|

----------

## .:chrome:.

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh è uno shell script. alla riga 1874, dove viene segnalato il segmentation fault si conclude un ciclo for che processa gli argomenti passati allo script stesso:

```
for myarg in $*; do

        case $myarg in

        [...]

done
```

io farei una copia dello script (ebuild2.sh), in modo da non andare a toccare componenti di sistema troppo delicati e poi inizierei a metterci mano, inserendo delle stringhe di debug. in sostanza cercherei di capire quale dei parametri passati allo script genera la segfault.

a rigor di logica, però, verrebbe da controllare CFLAGS, CXXFLAGS, USE e FEATURES in make.conf

per esempio: 

```
USE="X acpi alsa freetype freetype2 truetype gtk gtk2 dvd avi crypt opengl xmms mpeg gif jpeg tiff png opengl perl python ssl cups oomaticdb ppds tetex encode motif -gnome -kde"
```

 mi pare un po' eccessivo. prova a impostare temporaneamente solo 

```
USE="X acpi opengl -gnome -kde"
```

e poi un consiglio che non c'entra nulla... installa dev-util/ccache  :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -pv glibc
> 
> ...

 

Francamente, non so aiutarti, perché io ho avuto fortuna, però, se me lo consenti, provo ad andare un pochino

[OT]

Non potrebbe essere l'occasione di passare alle nptl?

Ti lascio un po' di documentazione.

Attivare la nptl?

Cos'è NPTL?

e' utile o meno avere nptl?

[HOWTO] Flying with gentoo

HOWTO Migrate to NPTL

[/OT]

----------

## luna80

grazie a chi mi ha ancora risposto,

per il moment ho deciso di mascherare glibc e di tenermi una "vecchia" versione.

non appena ho un attimo di tempo ci guardo dietro, e mi guarderò anche cosa sono le nptl, di cui non ho mai sentito niente.

ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## salvosq

Succede anche a me lo stesso identico errore, a causa di cio non riesco a completare neanche emerge system!

 :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *salvosq wrote:*   

> Succede anche a me lo stesso identico errore, a causa di cio non riesco a completare neanche emerge system!

 

posta CFLAGS e USE

----------

## salvosq

make.conf:

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

ALSA_CARDS="via82xx"

LINGUAS="it"

LANGUAGE="39"

USE="3dnow X aalib acl acpi aim alsa apache2 arts avi bash-completion bidi bzlib cdr cscope cups doc dvd dvdr encode exif fam fbcon flash ftp gd gif gnome gphoto2 gpm gps gstreamer gtk gtk2 icq imap innodb ipv6 jabber java joystick jpeg kde libg++ lirc mad matroska mime ming mng mozilla mpeg msn mysql ncurses oggvorbis opengl oscar oss pcre pda pdflib perl php png postgres python qt quicktime ruby scanner sdl sockets spell spl sqlite ssl svg tetex tcltk tidy tiff tokenizer truetype usb videos wxwindows xine xml2 xmlrpc xmms xsl xv xvid yahoo zlib "

locales.build:

en_US/ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8

it_IT/ISO-8859-1

L'errore si presenta dopo che la compilazione va a buon fine, in fase di installazione pagine di manuale!

 * Installing man pages and docs...

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1874: 31451 Segmentation fault      env LD_LIBRARY_PATH="${D}/$(get_libdir)" ${x} >/dev/null

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_install, Line 1008, Exitcode 139

!!! simple run test (ls) failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

----------

## .:chrome:.

io sono dell'idea che in questi files ci debba essere il meno possibile.

rimuovi LINGUAS e LANGUAGE da make.conf che tanto sono opzioni sconosciuti e che vengono ignorati (e insulta chi ti ha detto di metterli)

 *Quote:*   

> USE="3dnow X aalib acl acpi aim alsa apache2 arts avi bash-completion bidi bzlib cdr cscope cups doc dvd dvdr encode exif fam fbcon flash ftp gd gif gnome gphoto2 gpm gps gstreamer gtk gtk2 icq imap innodb ipv6 jabber java joystick jpeg kde libg++ lirc mad matroska mime ming mng mozilla mpeg msn mysql ncurses oggvorbis opengl oscar oss pcre pda pdflib perl php png postgres python qt quicktime ruby scanner sdl sockets spell spl sqlite ssl svg tetex tcltk tidy tiff tokenizer truetype usb videos wxwindows xine xml2 xmlrpc xmms xsl xv xvid yahoo zlib "

 

hai settato un sacco di flag relative ad applicazioni specifiche, delle quali, con ogni probabilità, non te ne farai mai nulla. quelle flag resteranno lì a incasinare soltanto il sistema. fai una cosa: metti, in make.conf quelle che ti servono GLOBALMENTE, poi per le singole applicazioni farai qualcosa ad-hoc con package.use

io ti suggerisco qualcosa di questo tipo:

```
USE="X acpi alsa gtk gnome opengl userlocales xml -apm -ipv6 -kde -lirc -qt"
```

eliminando flag ammucchiate senza motivo spesso si risolvono un sacco di problemi  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> io sono dell'idea che in questi files ci debba essere il meno possibile.
> 
> rimuovi LINGUAS e LANGUAGE da make.conf che tanto sono opzioni sconosciuti e che vengono ignorati (e insulta chi ti ha detto di metterli)
> 
> 

 

Ma la leggi la documentazione prima di proferire sentenze  :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

Charisciti le idee qui: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/guide-localization.xml

----------

## Tiro

```
shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

 * Installing Info pages...

make -r PARALLELMFLAGS="-j2" CVSOPTS="" -C /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1/work/glibc-2.3.3 objdir=`pwd` info

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1/work/glibc-2.3.3'

make -j2 -C manual info

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1/work/glibc-2.3.3/manual'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `info'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1/work/glibc-2.3.3/manual'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1/work/glibc-2.3.3'

 * Installing locales in /etc/locales.build...

make -r PARALLELMFLAGS="-j2 -j1" CVSOPTS="" -C /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1/work/glibc-2.3.3 objdir=`pwd` localedata/install-locales

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1/work/glibc-2.3.3'

make -j2 -j1 -C localedata install-locales

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1/work/glibc-2.3.3/localedata'

.././scripts/mkinstalldirs /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1/image//usr/lib/locale

mkdir /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1/image/usr/lib/locale

en_US.ISO-8859-1... done

en_US.UTF-8... done

ja_JP.EUC-JP... done

ja_JP.UTF-8... done

ja_JP.EUC-JP... done

en_HK.ISO-8859-1... done

en_PH.ISO-8859-1... done

de_DE.ISO-8859-1... done

de_DE.ISO-8859-15@euro... done

es_MX.ISO-8859-1... done

fa_IR.UTF-8... done

fr_FR.ISO-8859-1... done

fr_FR.ISO-8859-15@euro... done

it_IT.ISO-8859-1... done

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1/work/glibc-2.3.3/localedata'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1/work/glibc-2.3.3'

 * Installing man pages and docs...

/usr/portage/sys-libs/glibc/glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1.ebuild: line 1006: 13966 Segmentation fault      env LD_LIBRARY_PATH="${D}/$(get_libdir)" ${x} >/dev/null

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_install, Line 1009, Exitcode 139

!!! simple run test (ls) failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

# emerge info

Portage 2.0.51.19 (default-linux/x86/2004.3, gcc-3.4.3-20050110, glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1, 2.6.11-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.11-gentoo-r4 i686 Unknown CPU Type

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.5 [2.3.5 (#1, Mar 25 2005, 15:07:21)]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r3, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.5, 1.4_p6, 1.9.4

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.10-r4

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.8.1-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O3 -mtune=athlon-xp -march=athlon-xp -pipe -funroll-loops -falign-functions -fomit-frame-pointer -fmerge-all-constants -mfpmath=sse -maccumulate-outgoing-args  -fprefetch-loop-arrays -ftracer -fforce-addr -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -frename-registers -fweb"

CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /etc/X11/xdm/Xservers /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/conf.d/hdparm /etc/conf.d/net /etc/conf.d/rc /etc/conf/net /etc/crontab /etc/fstab /etc/group /etc/init.d/modules /etc/lilo.conf /etc/make.conf /etc/passwd /etc/portage/package.keywords /etc/profile /etc/shadow /etc/ssmtp/ssmtp.conf /usr/X11R6/bin/startx /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -mtune=athlon-xp -march=athlon-xp -pipe -funroll-loops -falign-functions -fomit-frame-pointer -fmerge-all-constants -mfpmath=sse -maccumulate-outgoing-args  -fprefetch-loop-arrays -ftracer -fforce-addr -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -frename-registers -fweb"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/"

LANG="it_IT"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowex 3dnowext X acpi alsa apache2 apm avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr cmov cpdflib crypt cups curl cx8 dba de divx4linux dvd emboss encode esd f77 fam font-server foomaticdb fortran fpu fxsr gd gd-external gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk gtk2 imagemagick imlib ipv6 ithreads java jpeg ldap libg++ libwww mad mca mce mikmod mmx mmxext motif mp3 mpeg msr mtrr ncurses nls nptl oggvorbis opengl oss pae pam pat pdflib perl pge png pni pse pse36 pthreads python qt quicktime radeon readline real samba sdl sep spell sse ssl svga syscall tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts tsc type1-fonts vme x86 xml xml2 xmms xv xvid zlib linguas_it"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CBUILD, CTARGET, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS
```

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Charisciti le idee qui: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/guide-localization.xml

 

chiedo scusa. ho toppato di brutto.

ad ogni modo non era di questo che si parlava: il succo del discorso era l'uso improprio delle USE flag. qui abbiamo un sistema che non completa nemmeno la fase di bootstrap... e data la quantità smodata di flag impostate è molto difficile pensare che non siano quelle la causa del malfunzionamento

----------

## salvosq

ho trovato il punto dove si blocca l'ebuild del pacchetto, alla fine di src_install():

      758

      759 src_install() {

...

...

     1004     doins ${FILESDIR}/2.3.4/host.conf

     1005

     1006     for x in ls ps date ; do

--> 1007         env LD_LIBRARY_PATH="${D}/$(get_libdir)" ${x} > /dev/null \

--> 1008             || die "simple run test (${x}) failed"

     1009     done

     1010 }

questo file si trova qua:

/usr/portage/sys-libs/glibc/glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1.ebuild

che fare?

----------

